# Chevy Truck Center Console Box for a 70lbs Sub



## zierbox (Aug 20, 2008)

See More at Car Stereo Talk.com • View topic - Esli Crazy Sub needed a Crazy Box


----------



## CarbonDetails (Sep 9, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm a couple cities over from you in Lancaster.

What shop are you at?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW that box is seriously beautiful.....

I REALLY need to work on my kerf cutting skill's in order to do those curves I want without using fiberglass or bendyply


----------



## jobrizzle7481 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, nice work man. You have to be innovative in car audio and that is exactly what you have done. Nice work.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Absolutely amazing that the entire top is a single piece of MDF curfed multiple times. Figuring out the length and angles on that must have been brutal!! 

The only potential critique I have (and a minor one at that) would be something covering up those bolts that hold the enclosure to the floor. Maybe some small MDF pieces made to look like pedestals that are painted or vinyled? Then again, I'm not sure how visible they really are once the seats are all back in and folded down. Overall the work is amazing!


----------

